# Australians liveing in Mexico



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is there any Australians liveing in Mexico that could give us some information on there adjustment to Mexican life.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think Hondo means, "Are there any Australians living in Mexico who could give us some information about their adjustments to life in Mexico?"

If there are, I can't imagine that their 'adjustments' would be any different than those of any other expat, unless you have a particularly unique part of Mexico in mind.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for translating RV


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sometimes that aussie accent is a bit hard to decipher. :decision:


----------

